# flatheads in spencer lake?



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

does anybody know of any truth to this. ive been catfishing for about 3 1/2 years and fish spencer alot, ive been hearing alot of rumors lately and will be heading out tomorrow night to bank fish with my buddy. i have the right gear and baits to go after them but havent have the luck to catch them. let me know your oppinions of any truth to this. thank you all.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

No. Who ever told you that is wrong lol. There are channels and bullheads. No flatheads in the 8 ft Deep depths of spencer lake.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Rumor has it, there may be a couple of "transplants" in there.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Never heard of that but there are rumors there used to be pike in findlay too but I've never seen it...I have caught a couple nice 10-15 lbs blues out of wellington up ground and I caught a pike there in march 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

nice, i buddy of mine caught a 22lbs channel out of spencer 3 yrs ago, and released it. havent heard of anything like that since.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I say yes to flatties in Spencer Lake there are not numbers though. There may have been a few transplants there. The only reason I say yes is one of the guys who fish the Twisted Whiskerz tourny caught one at Spencer and has a photo with it. If it were not for the photo I would say no. Spencer is a shallow lake for the most part but on the North side there is one 9' hole with brush and snags. One the south side there is a 10' -11' foot hole with lots of timber. There are some huge cats in there it just takes a lot of time. We have caught 8# plus kats trolling (yes trolling) that little lake. Best of luck and hope you get the big one out of there. Heck, I may even be out there this Saturday night.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome, yeah i fish the tw tourneys sometimes too, maybe we can go fishing out there sometime. i might be out tomorrow night, dont know about saturday


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have never belived it if I had not seen the pic and new the area behind him. My guess is 1 or maybe 2 flatties in there and they are transplants. To many bullheads in there for any flattie population. I hear flatties love bullheads. Gotta work in the A.M. Sat so I wouldn't make it till Sat nite. I've probably seen at the tournies because I have been fishing them the last three years. Maybe i'll run into ya sometime out there. Luck to ya and catch the big one.


----------

